

Introduction to Neural Machine Translation with GPUs (Part 2) - bsprings
http://nvda.ly/OnHkp

======
cyorir
A correction, I think, for part one. It is mentioned that neural network based
translation is "recently proposed," but attempts to use neural networks in
machine translation date back to at least the 90's.

In high school I chose CS as the category for my IB paper, and chose to write
about machine translation. Neural network methods from the 90's is one thing I
looked at, and I'm a bit surprised to see neural network translators making a
small comeback in the past couple of years.

------
bsprings
This is part two in an in-depth series on Neural Machine Translation by
Kyunghyun Cho, a leading expert on machine translation (Postdoc at U.
Montreal, joining NYU faculty in fall).

